# DVD will still be in Mac OS Mojave



## Satcomer (Jun 17, 2018)

According to the article Mojave Update App to 64-Bit, Allows for DVD playing on Macs still have it looks like we will external DVD/Blu-Ray players will still work! This looks good IMHO even though I will still have to use a third party app to play Blu-Ray disks!


----------

